# Best Offset



## dgoat4me (Dec 27, 2005)

I think I am staying with 17's and going with TSW Laguna's...What is the best offset to get so I don't get strut rub up front or have to roll the fender lip in the reat. Will probably go with Nitto 245's all around or maybe 275 in the rear as everyone says they don't rub. Info please.... thanks Terry


----------

